# Sensations of Red - close to finish images



## Iain Sutherland (30 Jul 2013)

Hey all, i set this tank up last friday so thought id introduce it to you all and see what you think.
Ive enjoyed setting this up as all the plants are new to me, now think i should have planted heavier with the stems. I really wanted to try out some reds, this ultimately was the goal of this tank.

The tank is an old 60cm NA set up running 2 x 36w compact T5's, Amazonia, Inline injection.
I'm planning for this tank to be a play around tank with a short lifespan with the idea of trying new plants out.
When i set this up i also began taking some time lapse. I have done this for the first 5 days with 700 images a day. All sounds good but now i need to process some 3500 RAW images, best start looking for a youtube video on photoshop batch editing lol
So a few images.

IMG_8354 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


IMG_8358 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


IMG_8360 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr

Why are the images always so small since i started using flickr?  Is it a setting i can change?


----------



## squid102 (30 Jul 2013)

The time lapse photography sounds really good. I'm looking forward to seeing the results!

So what red stems have you put in?


----------



## stu_ (30 Jul 2013)

This is a terrible image,but does it help show which drop down menus to use?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Jul 2013)

squid102 said:


> The time lapse photography sounds really good. I'm looking forward to seeing the results!
> 
> So what red stems have you put in?


 
I wouldnt hold your breath for the timelapse as i had some issues with keeping the camera on the same spot as it needs to be taken off the tripod to charge the battery. Time to buy a mains lead.

plant list
1-2-grow Elantine 
1-2-grow Eleocharis sp. 'mini'
1-2-grow Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'
1-2-grow Rotala macrandra
Ludwigia sp. 
Hygrophila sp. ''Araguaia'' 



stu_ said:


> This is a terrible image,but does it help show which drop down menus to use?


 
thanks a lot for that stu, maybe i should have looked a bit harder


----------



## Nice (1 Aug 2013)

My opinion you improved you aquascape skills a lot since the 120cm tank.

I really like this stone arrangement, if plants grow well, will be one of my favorite.

Can you tell me were did you get those stones?

cheers


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Aug 2013)

Thanks nice, I hope my scapes are improving but still a long way to go before I'm happy.
The 120 is an annual tank so with a little luck it will look how I want it before the end.

The black lava rock is from ed at freshwatershrimp, I did take the last lot he had but may have more by now.  It's really nice rock and fairly easy to carve once wet, do wish I had a different bit on the right though....

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Ady34 (1 Aug 2013)

Hi Iain,
another very nice set up mate 
I think this is more of a 'grower than a shower', its true beauty realised when the red plants fill in at the rear. Really like the open centre youve created with the shorter a.reinekii mini at the rear. The h. araguaia will be a nice transition too.
Looking forward to it filled in.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34 (27 Aug 2013)

Would love to see an update on this one Iain


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (27 Aug 2013)

Yes Iain 
Can we have an update please ?  

Cheers


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 Aug 2013)

Hey guys thanks for the interest, I shall try and sort some pics tomorrow night. Just super busy at the mo, all tanks have been weeks since WC


----------



## Ady34 (29 Aug 2013)

No rush mate.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 Aug 2013)

Well it is a grower not a shower Ady


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Aug 2013)

This one was a having a couple of issues due to lack of maintenance but gave it a trim and scrub today and all seems well again.
It has a couple of new inhabitants, some black neons which will be moved again soon as it now houses 10 OE blue tigers.
pre trim

23 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr
post trim

22 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr

Love em!! hard to spot though on black rock and black substrate.  Should be easier once grown and bolder once the fish have gone.

24 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Oct 2013)

Another one of my ugly duckings has turned out ok.  Had some issues while i was away for 3 weeks and had a massive diatom out break along with BBA on the wood.  Diatoms are now dealt with but damaged the elantine a lot killing the bottom layer of the carpet, savaged some of it right back to substrate and  touch wood is recovering now. Also soaked the wood in glut today so BBA should be toast in a week or so.
Stems have been slow to recover from a brutal hack back but coming along now.  Itching to rescape this one so have just dropped the lighting right down and cranked up co2.


IMG_3580 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


IMG_3581 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


IMG_3582 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


IMG_3585 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


----------



## Deano3 (22 Oct 2013)

stunning mate love the reds in background that's what I want to achieve

Dean


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Oct 2013)

hey deano, reds in the background is what i wanted also but currently have more yellows/oranges!
Dont fret mate, you will get there it just takes time and given the improvements that you will be implementing soon i reckon youll start to see a big improvement.
These stems are the ones ill send on to you once you get sorted out fella as new scape looming.


----------



## Alastair (22 Oct 2013)

Can only say what dean has mate. Stunning colours.  I personally prefer the yellow/orange contrast its really nice and blends nicely with the greens.


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Oct 2013)

Brilliant mate, looks like something just out of the Ada gallery. You're become a dab hand at this aquascaping business!


----------



## tim (22 Oct 2013)

As all said above Iain, spot on lovely nature aquarium, come a long way since barb island  got to be one of my favourite scapers on the forum at the moment, just wish you'd bloody update your threads more


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> looks like something just out of the Ada gallery


lol dont be daft!
I was looking through some old pics and its nice to see the progression over a couple of years, at least the plants dont die any more.
Thanks though mate.  how are you enjoying Brandis edge after the dutch?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Oct 2013)

tim said:


> As all said above Iain, spot on lovely nature aquarium, come a long way since barb island  got to be one of my favourite scapers on the forum at the moment, just wish you'd bloody update your threads more


cheers tim, nice to know others enjoy the tanks also.  I keep telling my housemates how lucky they are  
Im trying to update more often dude, silly season is on route for me though so no promises but will be getting some video soon...


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Oct 2013)

Honest though mate, you seem to have nailed it. 

Tbh Brandis edge is ok, but my heater has packed up now, and I have hiding fish, not sure whether it's due to the heat change...more money for a new heater. It's soooo slow as well.


----------



## Ady34 (23 Oct 2013)

Looks great Iain, love the way the elatine is growing on the rocks. Don't worry about the reds, they're very seasonal 
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Pedro Rosa (23 Oct 2013)

Iain, great scape. Those Ludwigias are beautiful.
Can i ask you what king of fertilisation are you using? EI?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Honest though mate, you seem to have nailed it.
> 
> Tbh Brandis edge is ok, but my heater has packed up now, and I have hiding fish, not sure whether it's due to the heat change...more money for a new heater. It's soooo slow as well.


The expense never ends... maybe as the water is cooler its holding onto more co2 also and making the fish hide??
Strange its slow as the set up is the same is it not..  saying the last few have been supercharged!!



Ady34 said:


> Looks great Iain, love the way the elatine is growing on the rocks. Don't worry about the reds, they're very seasonal
> Cheerio
> Ady


Thanks ady, the elatine is really awesome, unless you need the smaller leaves i dont know why people would bother with HC.  Even when dense it showed no sign of lifting in mine and i think dans shallow tank qualified as dense!
Time for the season to change! will see what happens with higher lighting but do need to be a little careful as still have OEBT's in it, no breeding but seem happy.  Looking forward to moving them to elsewhere though as they deserve better.



pmgsr said:


> Iain, great scape. Those Ludwigias are beautiful.
> Can i ask you what king of fertilisation are you using? EI?


The Ludwigia has been really easy, not high demanding at all.
Using the Vimi ferts from freshwatershrimp same as the 120cm, I like it but maybe a little lean on micros as the greens improve when i dose additional seachem Fe.


----------



## Deano3 (23 Oct 2013)

Think I might go for elatine instead of HC as seems great, does it stay low and carpet quickly ? and easier than HC


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Oct 2013)

Far less fussy deano and very quick to spread. No doubt if you watch George's new journal, one pot challenge' you'll see how quickly.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Oct 2013)

The beauty of Rotala Macrandra 


IMG_3591 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


----------



## Mick.Dk (24 Oct 2013)

Rot. mac.'s an all time winner, when it works.......isn't  it
Mick.


----------



## Deano3 (24 Oct 2013)

Absolutely stunning cannot wait to get hold of some of this, keep the amazing pics coming mate like plant porn lol

Dean


Thanks Dean


----------



## Phil Edwards (25 Oct 2013)

Looking great!  With as many red/pink/purple plants as are available these days I'm waiting for someone to start using green/yellow species as the accent.  This tank's one of the closest to that that I've seen.  Nicely done!  

Is that a surface skimming attachment on that Eheim powerhead?  I haven't seen anything like that here in the US.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Oct 2013)

Hey phil, the reds are beautiful and an all red tank would be an interesting concept.

It's an Eheim skim 350 I think it's called. Have one in every tank now, little extra flow and totally clear surface


----------



## Aquadream (25 Oct 2013)

Nice, nice plants. I love it.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Oct 2013)

Aquadream said:


> Nice, nice plants. I love it.


 
thanks aqua, 4 weeks and want a final image with luck.... got itchy scaping fingers.
Its funny, i was going to pull this down about 6 weeks ago because i couldnt be bothered to fix the issues, glad i didnt now.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Nov 2013)

Gave this one a little love today, hoping it will be the last trim before a final pic and new scape that i want to get started.

Ignore the purple bamboo, its just in here to transition to immersed life before going in the 120.


IMG_3615 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


IMG_3625 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Nov 2013)

For all the haters out there you will be happy to know the wood has been removed.  While i like the idea of iwagumi with twigs it never worked too well in this tank so felt a little forced.  It does look way more balanced and 'comfortable' to look at now.
The tank is still going mad and growing like crazy, the MonteCarlo/elantine whatever is savage and comes back in what seems like the day after a trim.  I started adding additional iron twice a week to see if there was any change in the reds but 5 weeks on very little difference. 
What i thought would be a final trim wasnt as i dont have the time now to redo it.  Will trim again on wednesday and get some images for what will hopefully be the final time....  
What is a little suprising is that with no WC for 3 weeks plus, heavy ferting and general neglect the blue tigers are just fine.  They arent breeding but seem happy enough... TDS was 275 a few days ago!!  They never should have been in this tank and will be rehomed during the rescape whenever that happens.
Thats all for now and will get some pics up mid week as we all hape updates with no pictures


----------



## Deano3 (1 Dec 2013)

stunning ian as all you tank are


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Dec 2013)

Cheers deano, just got a new iphone so trying out tapatalk and image uploading malarkey... 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Dec 2013)

BBA neglect



Tigers...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (1 Dec 2013)

Looks really good Iain, I must say I liked the wood, plants are thriving though mate top scape


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Dec 2013)

Maintenance day




Post trim





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Dec 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Dec 2013)

man the images from this phone via tapatalk suk!!!


----------



## tim (4 Dec 2013)

Upload from the phone via Flickr mate, nice shot of the trimming process Iain.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Jan 2014)

This tank is almost complete and ready for rescape in a few weeks.
Been giving it a tidy up today and trying to capture a few images.
Just need to think what fish will suit for a final picture.... all ideas welcome.

during water change 

IMG_3915 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


sensations of red by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


IMG_3932 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr

quite like this image as shows a good few different textures...

textures by iainsutherland24, on Flickr

and one mucking around

IMG_3926 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr

I'm actually quite sad to pull this one down as think it has ended up quite nice, its also works really well to have a tank with lots of colour next to the big tanks all greens.

Hope you like


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jan 2014)

Cardinal tetras lots
I would change the background to black though.
hoggie


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Jan 2014)

What's going on!! Again!! Colours are all washed out on laptop and phone??  Nothing like on the mac! 

Had considered cardinals hogan but might be too showy?? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Jan 2014)

Could it possibly be that your Mac screen is far superior? 

For the record that was hard for me to say as I don't like apple but I know they use good screens.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jan 2014)

Asian Rummynose


----------



## darren636 (2 Jan 2014)

okay. How are you getting your reds so... Er.. Red?  Are we talking light intensity, or something else? My  ' alt mini' is more orange, with a hint of green.


----------



## tim (2 Jan 2014)

Dwarf pencil fish would look stunning in there Iain, another stunner in the bag mate


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Jan 2014)

Not bad for Stu Worral's pics ; )

Love it mate, my vote goes for x-Ray tetras...


----------



## Alastair (2 Jan 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Not bad for Stu Worral's pics ; )
> 
> Love it mate, my vote goes for x-Ray tetras...



Stu took his pics??? Iain you cheat ha ha 

Not sure how you could pull that down really. I think ember tetras would fit perfectly in that set up. Especially with the reds and oranges at the back and a white back ground


----------



## Martin in Holland (3 Jan 2014)

Threat fin rainbows....


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Jan 2014)

thanks for all the suggestions and comments guys.



Ian Holdich said:


> my vote goes for x-Ray tetras...


very real possibility Ian.



Martin in China said:


> Threat fin rainbows....


something i hadnt considered and may work very well, cheers.



darren636 said:


> okay. How are you getting your reds so... Er.. Red? Are we talking light intensity, or something else? My ' alt mini' is more orange, with a hint of green.


well i can say for sure its not iron!! at least iron alone. I was dosing 5x the weekly amount of iron suppliment for 3 weeks and it made no change at all.
Light seems to be the driving factor in this tank and with these plants, as when i couldnt maintain so much i lift the light a bit and the R.mini started to orange more.  I have seen that the ludwigia can go totally scarlet though so the last week or two of this tanks life i will drop the lights down to water level and cranked up the co2.
All after getting a final image and giving the fish back, see what happens...




Alastair said:


> Stu took his pics??? Iain you cheat ha ha
> 
> Not sure how you could pull that down really. I think ember tetras would fit perfectly in that set up. Especially with the reds and oranges at the back and a white back ground


 
Ha i wish he had, just the copyrights set in the camera.
I did try embers several weeks back as was thinking the same, they got a bit lost in the reds though so took them out again.


----------



## Michael W (3 Jan 2014)

My votes go to the Kitty Tetra


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Jan 2014)

thanks michael, kitty's are nice and would suit it well but i think finding them would be a problem and im would guess that they would take a few weeks to settle and colour up.  Unfortunately i need a 'quick win' fish as will only be in the tank a couple of days before breakdown.


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Jan 2014)

Cracking tank Iain. Pics look fine here but just to check you haven't got the colour set to adobe rgb have you as that can make the image look washed out on calibrated screens


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Jan 2014)

thanks stu, its been a cool tank to run.  Its had all sorts of abuse and not having fauna for the last few months of its life has meant i could do as i please fixing issues.  Its also my first stems ive managed to 'bush'.

was going to send you a pm actually... when i put the images on photoshop they have started popping up as RGB rather than one image as they used to... not sure if thats what you meant.  Would that be a camera setting or PS??
cheers


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Jan 2014)

Not sure on the ps thing. The setting is in the camera. Second red menu. Color space. I use sRGB as its easier to colour manage.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Jan 2014)

Cheers stu, I'll have a look when I'm home along with taking your name off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (5 Jan 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> This tank is almost complete and ready for rescape in a few weeks.
> Been giving it a tidy up today and trying to capture a few images.
> Just need to think what fish will suit for a final picture.... all ideas welcome.
> 
> ...


Sensational mate!
Stunning photos and scape, really works well without the wood and i love the reds 
Your progressing to be one of the top UK scapers mate, backing up plant growing skills with excellent camera work too. Love some of the details within this tank like the eleocharis mixed in with the elatine on top of the rocks and amongst the foreground, just adds extra layers of detail which enhances the overall 'feel'. 
Really looking forward to following your next creation.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## greenink (6 Jan 2014)

This is an amazing tank. Love the contrasts. No way I would take it down!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Jan 2014)

Ady34 said:


> Sensational mate! Stunning photos and scape, really works well without the wood and i love the reds Your progressing to be one of the top UK scapers mate, backing up plant growing skills with excellent camera work too. Love some of the details within this tank like the eleocharis mixed in with the elatine on top of the rocks and amongst the foreground, just adds extra layers of detail which enhances the overall 'feel'. Really looking forward to following your next creation. Cheerio, Ady.


thanks day, not so sure about top scaler but its nice to have some successes.  Glad you think the images are improving also, I've done absolutely nothing to try harder aside use the camera more.



greenink said:


> This is an amazing tank. Love the contrasts. No way I would take it down!


 
hey mike, i too am loving the contrast of reds and leaf shapes, next 'scape' will again be all about trying plants i like the look of and ,at risk of being repetitive,  keeping the red stem theme 


So i have missed the boat to get a final image with this tank, the stems are now too long and size of the carpet leaves has increased too much.  Think i will give it a light trim tomorrow mostly on the ludwigia and MC in the hope it comes back in the next couple of weeks before tear down.


IMG_3934 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


IMG_3936 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Jan 2014)

nothing happening here but growth, tank needs pulling down really but no time.  Just letting it do its thing.

Apologies stu, i havent removed the copyright from the camera... its my next job.


random by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


topping out by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


----------



## darren636 (26 Jan 2014)

I might have to snaffle a few stems off you, if you decide not to use it all in the new scape....


----------



## Antoni (26 Jan 2014)

Mind blowing colours! This turned to be a wonderful scape! Congrats Ian!


----------



## Jason King (26 Jan 2014)

Beautiful colors.  Beautiful tank  

Sent from my SM-T210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (26 Jan 2014)

all said above very very impressive mate


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Jan 2014)

All the stems will be looking for a home soon Darren, will be splitting the tank in 2 and selling job lot for donation to the forum.

Hey antoni, hope your well fella.  The 'ugly ducking' seems to be a my theme.  Hope the next one turns out well.

Have switched this tank to EI x2 ,minus nitrates, only because I've run out of liquid ferts and x2 because I can't be bothered to work out the correct dose. 
Minus nitrates to see what happens to the reds, at the same time the lights are now as close to the surface as possible.  So what's happened after 2 weeks? Nothing!! Reds are the same, growth is no more virulent but the MC is more yellow than before?? 

When I see web  images of ludwigia sp. it's crimson? I can do this in photoshop but that's cheating...  Do you think that this is because the lights I have don't have the intensity needed to induce this crimson colour or are the web pics I see 'shopped'??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (26 Jan 2014)

My reds definitly respond with longer duration and higher intensity.


----------



## aliclarke86 (26 Jan 2014)

I'm of no help all I ever managed was orangey then over Christmas.....death but it looks fantastic mate 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa (27 Jan 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> When I see web images of ludwigia sp. it's crimson?


 

Ian, stunning colours 
I think that it's the 3rd tank i have Ludwigia sp. (and know Ludwigia from other tanks in stores, etc) and color is always a "strong" red, not crimson (you say crimson like a little purple? sorry i'm portuguese ).

Pedro.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Jan 2014)

maybe the 2 x 36w just dont have the balls needed then darren.

When stems are orange they are just as nice ali, maybe not the dead bit though 



Pedro Rosa said:


> color is always a "strong" red, not crimson


was experimenting to see how to achieve this sort of colour pedro, would be under super intense lighting...
Plant Details


----------



## Pedro Rosa (27 Jan 2014)

Ian, i updated one of my two aquariums yesterday. At the back of one picture you can see the color i have (Forsaken World). It's not a great picture of Luwigia sp. but the colours are there.
It's not crimson, or should I get some glasses 

Pedro.


----------



## darren636 (27 Jan 2014)

I am running 1.2 watts per LITRE to attain decent redness. Its really not viable!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Jan 2014)

Im running 76w over 60ltrs so pretty high light already, think i will put 2 tmc tiles over it for the rescape and supercharge it.... can but try.



Pedro Rosa said:


> Ian, i updated one of my two aquariums yesterday. At the back of one picture you can see the color i have (Forsaken World). It's not a great picture of Luwigia sp. but the colours are there.
> It's not crimson, or should I get some glasses
> Pedro.


 

that tank , like your others, is really looking good pedro. It looks to have settled in very quickly and growth is strong. Will be interested to see it grown in and if as has been mentioned the middle needs another rock or two to break the straight line.
The ludwigia sp. also has nice reds, slightly darker than mine... which confuses things even more as by WPL it has less light... close to 0.5wpl in yours and 1.2wpl on my 60..... 

I dont know, will continue experimenting with the next scape....


----------



## Brian Murphy (27 Jan 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Im running 76w over 60ltrs so pretty high light already, think i will put 2 tmc tiles over it for the rescape and supercharge it.... can but try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How high are your lights above the waters surface?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Jan 2014)

any lower and they would be in the water


----------



## Pedro Rosa (27 Jan 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> that tank , like your others, is really looking good pedro. It looks to have settled in very quickly and growth is strong. Will be interested to see it grown in and if as has been mentioned the middle needs another rock or two to break the straight line.
> The ludwigia sp. also has nice reds, slightly darker than mine... which confuses things even more as by WPL it has less light... close to 0.5wpl in yours and 1.2wpl on my 60.....


 

Ian, you have some of the most beautiful aquariums on UKAPS. Don't bother with one plant 

I have 2 or 3 stones ready to try something at the middle...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Jan 2014)

That's very kind of you Pedro, if a little generous.

The 60 is my testing tank, I hope to better understand how the plants react to different ferts, light and other environmental factors.  I'm no Tom Barr but it's quite interesting to see what happens with changes.... Albeit nothing at the moment! Super red reds are my goal at the moment... Two LED tiles should make a difference?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Jan 2014)

Wow 2 1500's over 60ltr sounds ballsy mate 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa (27 Jan 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> That's very kind of you Pedro, if a little generous.
> 
> 
> 
> The 60 is my testing tank, I hope to better understand how the plants react to different ferts, light and other environmental factors. I'm no Tom Barr but it's quite interesting to see what happens with changes.... Albeit nothing at the moment! Super red reds are my goal at the moment... Two LED tiles should make a difference?!


 

Ian, I took some time to get two pictures from my ADA60P (not the same aquarium i showed on the other post) from this plant (i usual don't use the same plants on both aquariums but this time i've done it).

The pictures are not great but i tried not to change the colors. So photoshop was only used for cropping and resizing.
I think that my colors are really those on the picture.

Is this what you are looking for or even more red?
(this plant only have +- 3 weeks).


----------



## darren636 (27 Jan 2014)

That's a brilliant red


----------



## parotet (27 Jan 2014)

That's a wonderful red! Well, all the reds I've seen in this thread are incredible and I would love to have them in my tank!!!!


----------



## plantbrain (28 Jan 2014)

If you limit NO3, you end up with yellowing in some of the faster growing green plants. Why? You have *less Chlorophyll.* 
This reduction in N means the pyrrol rings are limiting that Chl a and Chl b use.

So you have less green pigment masking the red pigments, but.............you anemic green plants, and to a lesser degree, red plants that do not do as well.
 There's a trade off with this method we learned long ago, but few listen.

I just grow the plants and let the colors form as they do.
Works well for me.


----------



## Antoni (28 Jan 2014)

[quote="Hey antoni, hope your well fella. The 'ugly ducking' seems to be a my theme. Hope the next one turns out well.[/quote]

Don't be shy, the ugly ducking is a very nice scape  

Regarding the reds... I think it is mainly up to high intensity of light and adequate fertilisation and CO2. Just about to face the same challenge with my new scape....


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Feb 2014)

The end of this tank....


overgrown by iainsutherland24, on Flickr

density of growth behind was quite mad...


overgrown back by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


breakdown by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


----------



## Deano3 (2 Feb 2014)

wow lol that is impressive mate  very dense healthy plants


----------



## darren636 (3 Feb 2014)

That's crammed. I like it


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (3 Feb 2014)

If I may say about ludwigia sp. red, I'd say this ludwigia is not very high demanding in terms of light intensity, but more about nutrients. Looking at your pictures of beginning of Jan, I'd say you had some lack of nutrients. In my observations, red plants really go red and crimson when a lot of NPK + additional P, plus a lot of Fe are given regularly


DSC04279 by bialix1, on Flickr


Center fragment by bialix1, on Flickr
.


----------



## Alastair (3 Feb 2014)

I left my hygro at dans


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Feb 2014)

i think he is going to put them on here for sale if you want to buy some


----------



## Alastair (3 Feb 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> i think he is going to put them on here for sale if you want to buy some


Hs ha no hes sending me my tub out mate lol. Mad rush n all yesterday


----------



## GHNelson (6 Feb 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> i think he is going to put them on here for sale if you want to buy some


 
Who? I will have some ludwigia.
hoggie


----------

